# My CD Game Won't Load??



## Gamer4u (Sep 17, 2007)

I just recently bought a CD game called *Two Worlds.* I meet all of the game's requirements but for some reason when i put the CD into my computer, it doesn't even load onto my computer... I tried it on my parents older computer and it ran great... although they had an insufficient graphic card. Anyways, when the CD goes in, the little green light blinks and the sound goes off and on like it's trying to read it, but it cant. Any ideas what's up?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Gamer4u and welcome to TSF !

Have you tried running the setup or install.exe file manually ?


----------



## Gamer4u (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea I tried that... The game doesn't show up at all. the CD doesnt even load into my computer like it's there at all.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Make sure you installed all the latest critical updates from windows update. I'll ask a moderator to move this to the gaming support forum.

Edit : and have a look at this general troubleshooting guide :
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

are you sure thats a cd i have two worlds,and its a dvd.does your computer have a dvd drive?if not that is your problem.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

I skipped the bit about the CD not loading at all  It has to be that.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

justpassingby said:


> I skipped the bit about the CD not loading at all  It has to be that.


hehehe minor oversite no worries.you know he may have a dvd drive i really dont know.that was just my first thought on the situation.


----------

